# Level 5? quality function?



## MudNmyBlood (Aug 17, 2014)

Is the Level 5 brand of boxes any good? 
decent price but if they aren't good quality or are a headache to operate I'll pass.


----------



## drywallmike08 (May 27, 2010)

I've had my set for 5 years. They work perfect ! Well worth it...


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

MudNmyBlood said:


> Is the Level 5 brand of boxes any good?
> decent price but if they aren't good quality or are a headache to operate I'll pass.


Top of the line tools. AND they are my favorite color of cars, trucks, tools, you name it.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Does anyone know where they are made? Maybe Level 5 will chime in.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Does anyone know where they are made? Maybe Level 5 will chime in.


Kansas City. Missouri


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Does anyone know where they are made? Maybe Level 5 will chime in.


This past Level5 post gave some answers to that question, when Bazooka Joe asked it: 

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/level-5-tools-new-videos-5179/index2/#post102714


----------



## Gypsum-monster (Aug 25, 2014)

I just bought a l5 pump. 

...made in china.  
Better unit than my tapeworm pumps. Easy access cleaning is much more convenient than with my tapeworm pumps.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Personally, I buy American or Canadian made tools. Gotta keep manufacturing alive in North America. I don't care about the price.


----------



## cracker (Nov 3, 2013)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Personally, I buy American or Canadian made tools. Gotta keep manufacturing alive in North America. I don't care about the price.


I'll pay more to keep my fellow American working. Think about it guys...more people working = more people buying houses!!!


----------



## Gypsum-monster (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm all about keeping the pproduct from home, but when it comes to my buisness, saving money, and making money is what it's all about. Any other quick twist tapeworm pump owners on here?


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Gypsum-monster said:


> I'm all about keeping the pproduct from home, but when it comes to my buisness, saving money, and making money is what it's all about. Any other quick twist tapeworm pump owners on here?


I have not seen 1 of them! 
But I will say I never empty or clean any of my pumps from 1 year 2 the next unless they break down!:thumbup:


----------



## cracker (Nov 3, 2013)

Gypsum-monster said:


> I'm all about keeping the pproduct from home, but when it comes to my buisness, saving money, and making money is what it's all about. Any other quick twist tapeworm pump owners on here?



yep that's what got us to the place we are today.


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

I have a TapeWorm pump. Good pump. Also have a couple Tape Tech and one Columbia. All good pumps.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

They go great, My pump and zooks going very very well.


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

MudNmyBlood said:


> Is the Level 5 brand of boxes any good?
> decent price but if they aren't good quality or are a headache to operate I'll pass.


Ok i always try to buy American but i broke down and bought a Level 5 mega box, they the wrong size i called them on friday about it the right one showed up Monday, and they said i could keep the other one. Gotta say good costumer service and fast shipping on both.👍👍


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

Mjaw said:


> Ok i always try to buy American but i broke down and bought a Level 5 mega box, they the wrong size i called them on friday about it the right one showed up Monday, and they said i could keep the other one. Gotta say good costumer service and fast shipping on both.👍👍


Ran both boxes today i was impressed,


----------

